# Name suggestions?



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry but for the life of me I can't seem to pick a name for my lamb. :shrug: She's quite the unusual color so she needs something special. :wink:


















I need to get some newer pictures of her. :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cali..(sp)..her color reminds me of a calico coloring..... :greengrin:

she is very pretty


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's funny, I've been calling her my calico lamb. lol That's one of the names that I'm thinking about calling her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Fits very well...... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks so sweet. I think Cali is cute


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I just have a little bit longer before I can bring her home, I sure hope she and Lyric will get along alright.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

awww, she is a cutie! Not good at names, though.


----------



## keebausch (Feb 14, 2009)

I was thinking Calico so Cali would work great. She is adorable.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I'm pretty excited about her. Only problem is that she's WILD! She's never been handled. My boss raises her sheep for herding so none of them are handled except for vaccinations, hoof trimming, etc. I have to wait until she gets here to really work with her so that I don't accidently tame the others.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

That's funny...my son named that little moonspotted doeling we just had a few weeks ago Calico and he calls her Cali


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Must be a popular name. :wink:

Got some new pics.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a DOLL!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Stacey! I already love her.  And in the second pic, that's her momma with her. She was hiding behind her momma at first.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is so cute! I always thought the name Dolly or Molly would be a cute for a sheep!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That would be cute for a little ewe lamb, maybe this girl? She's for sale, only $85. :wink: hehehe


















We've been calling this one "Little Smoky" because of her size and color.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww...that one's cute too!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that second one is darling!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, very sharp and clear pics! Makes it easy to want more and more.

Cali is a great name.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Isn't she just a cutie? I wish I had more land so I could take her too, she's so small. And she's older than some of those other lambs, which worries me. 

And you have no idea how hard it is to just have one! lol Especially when that second little one does puppy dog eyes. (Yep, she really does, she doesn't play fair)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Crissa what kind of sheep are these? I really like the colorful ones.
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They are Katahdin. A breed of hair sheep, there's a VERY few with a touch of dorper in them.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I think Cali fits perfectly. She is beautiful.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Beautiful!! What are you going to use her for? Wool?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Nope, Katahdin wool isn't worth anything since the hair gets mixed with it. I'll use her for producing meat lambs to sell to the market. (just can't get attached)


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

So excited! I get her next week! And the best news? My boss is giving her to me as my graduation present! :wahoo: My boss is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

presents are so much fun


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooh! A present!! :wahoo:


----------

